# Yamaha F40 Midsection Driveshaft Bushing



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I found an internal bearing slide hammer at Harbor Freight. The number is 62601. It should do the job. Adjusts from 3/8" to 1 1/4".


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Well, the puller did not do the job. I had to wrap a rag around a hack saw blade and cut the nylon bushing holder in two places. Then I took a sharp screwdriver and broke it out. The puller did get the rubber covered bushing out. I used a sanding roll from a head porting kit to clean up the corrosion until the nylon sleeve would slide in easily. Put the bushing in and put the sleeve and snap ring in. I would replace the sleeve and bushing every year if this thing were new.The corrosion is mostly at the top of the nylon sleeve and bushing.


----------

